# Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee



## Goodstuff2011 (2. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wir planen ende September ein  Angelwochenende am Orlik Stausee. kann mir jemand Tips geben, über Pensionen am See, Tageskarten (wo man die kaufen kann, was die kosten,..), Boot zum mieten,..
Ein Paar gute Gewässerstellen,.... einfach mal einen Erfahrungsbericht mit Tips.
Habe im Netz und hier im forum leiderf nichts finden können. 
Über den Lipno gibt ja deutlich mehr informationen, oder ist der Lipno einach "besser".

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bike44rot (3. September 2006)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft dir 

http://www.crscb.cz/
http://www.zinger-travel.com/Zt-de/index.html
http://www.rybsvaz.cz/?page=home&lang=de

Grüße


----------



## a1er (5. September 2006)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo,
ich kann noch einen Tip beisteuern:
Da ich ebenfalls für diesen Herbst eine Angelreise mit einem Kollegen plante, fuhr ich am Samstag mit meiner Frau erstmals für ein Wochenende an den Lipno-Stausee. Über eine Stunde suchten wir nach einer geeigneten Pension, bei der das Auto nicht gerade auf der Straße steht.
Wir entschieden uns für ein Hotel mit einem eigenen Parkplatz (nicht abgesperrt). Am nächsten Morgen war das Fahrzeug (Skoda Octavia, Sondermodell, 2 Jahre alt, mit Wegfahrsperre!) gestohlen. Der Inhalt wird von der Autoversicherung nicht ersetzt. Also mein Tip:
Mit der Versicherung genau klären, was versichert ist - auch ob eine zusätzliche Reisegepäckversicherung wirklich in jedem Fall zahlt. Wir bleiben jedenfalls auf einem Schaden von mehreren Tausend Euoro sitzen (Wertverlust, Wageninhalt). Übrigens ich hätte einen nagelneuen Allianz-Baedeker Reiseführer Tschechien billig abzugeben.
a1er


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

@a1er: das hört sich ja ******* an mit deinem Wagen.
:cFahre einen Us Van, ich hoffe die Jungs können damit nichts anfangen.
Aber das Skoda bei den Tschechen beliebt ist, kann ich mir vorstellen.

Werde bei meiner Pension auf den Parkplatz achten.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bubatz01 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

nimm nen scharfen hund mit und lasse diesen übernacht im auto.


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Scharfer Hund ist gut, ich hab ne Jack Russel Dame, die sogar nachts beim Angeln schiss bekommt.#c

Wer aber noch Tips zum Lipno oder Orlik See hat, bitte posten.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo Siluro#h
Ich bin wieder einmal auf der Suche nach aktuellen Infos über den Orlik.Ich will in diesem Jahr nach langer Zeit mal wieder zum Zeltplatz "Spalenka" fahren und wollte meinen Ruderkahn mit 5 PS 4Takt AB mitnehmen.Meine tschechische Bekanntschaft dort fährt selbst mit Motor und sieht da kein Problem.Nun kann es aber sein,daß das nur für Einheimische gestattet ist."Kienitz und Nölte" jedenfalls haben dort auch Hütten im Angebot und behaupten steif und fest,das Ausländer nicht mit eigenem Boot u. Motor dort fahren dürfen.Alle bisherigen Anfragen im Board wurden nicht beantwortet und auch nicht vom Fremdenverkehrsamt. Vielleicht weißt Du ja was aktuelles,da Du die letzten Jahre dort warst ?
P.S.: Kann es sein,daß Du mich schon mal mit Deinem Kumpel vor Jahren von "Spalenka" abgeholt hast zum Welsangeln? Wir hatten dann bei zurück einen Motorschaden .Ist allerdings bestimmt 10 Jahre her.
|wavey:Uwe


----------



## alte garde (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Ich fahre auch schon seit einigen Jahren an diesen wunderschönen See. Ist wie in Kanada, nur die Bären fehlen.
Nachdem wir mehrmals im Hotel Pohoda in Klucenice waren, haben wir uns mal im Ort umgeschaut und viele private Ferienwohnungen und Häuser gefunden. Ich empfehle einfach auf den "Dunst" hinfahren und im Ort fragen. Gefunden haben wir immer! etwas. Auch in Podskali kann man etwas finden. Boote gibt es bei Jaroslav Vondrak, Tel/Fax: 0304893166, Hausboote kann man auch mieten vom tschechischen Angelverband. Der Vorsitzende ist ein Gemütsmensch und wohnt in Chrast, Vydejna povolenek 92. Einfach klingeln. Die Boote sind das i-Tüpfelchen dort. Diese sind im Sommer allerdings nur auf Vorbestellung zu bekommen. Tel.: 0606903203 in Chrast. Preis liegt bei ca. 500 Eusen die Woche für 4 Nasen. An Bord ist alles, was man so braucht. Der Vorteil ist, man kann auch mal Nachts in einer versteckten Bucht angeln, was ja sonst vom Ufer verboten ist. Ich warne jeden, sich Nachts an das Ufer zu setzen! Die Tschechen kontrollieren und haben auch mal ganz fix die Miliz angerufen. Diese kassieren in bar und der Fischereiaufseher kann das komplette Angelzeug beschlagnahmen! Ich würde es nicht darauf ankommen lassen.
Ich hoffe bischen geholfen zu haben.


----------



## siluro 1211 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

hallo,

letzter Stand der mir bekannt ist, es ist für Ausländer verboten mit Verbrennungsmotor zu fahren( eigenem).
Eigenes Boot war bisher immer erlaubt, mit Elektromotor.

Wir sind schon mit Benzinmotoren gefahren, die gehörten aber dem Vermieter vor Ort.

Gruß


----------



## Lausitzerangler (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren am Lipno Stausee, da hat sich eine Woche lang kein Kontrolleur blicken lassen und selbst die Tschechen haben Nachts vom Boot und vom Ufer aus geangelt. Die waren alle auch sehr freundlich und meinten kein Problem.

Mfg Juri


----------



## luegi18 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine schnelle Frage! Wir wollen morgen nach orlik zum Angeln Fahren und Übernacht bleiben! Einen Fischereischein von Tschechien haben wir! Wo bekommen wir dort die Karten bzw ein Boot?
Wo können wir am besten Übernachten? Wäre nett wenn jemand Helfen könnte!

LG Stefan


----------



## Kegelfisch (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo an Alle|wavey:
Wir sind seit gestern zurück vom Orlik.Es darf das eigene Boot auch *mit Verbrennungsmotor* benutzt werden .Es sollten allerdings 5 PS ausreichend sein . Es fahren auch einige extrem höher motorisierte Boote dort,aber es waren dem Anschein nach alles Einheimische.Für mein Boot + 5 PS Motor habe ich auf dem Campingplatz "Spalenka" für 2 Wochen 100,00 Kronen bezahlt (Kurs aktuell: 1 € = 23,54 Kc).
*Weitere Infos:* Spritpreis ca. 1,36 - 1,40 €
Angelkartenausgaben in : 
-Tsch. Anglerverband/Sekretariat des Kreises - Praha 10 , Nad Olsinami 31 , Tel. +420274811751
-Tsch. Anglerverband/Talsperrenwirtschaft - 39701 Pisek,Stredonin 7 , Tel. +420382289160
-Restaurant "U Cvrku" in Orlik (Mo + Di Ruhetag !!!) - 39801 Orlik nad Vltavou , Tel. +420382275124
-Herr Frantisek Ptak - 39855 Kovarov , Chrast 45 Tel.+420382596812
-Hotel Zvikov - Zvikovske Podhradi , Tel.+420382285659
-Herr Oldrich Vala - 39855 Kovarov , Chrast 12 , Tel.+420382596818
Angelkartenausgabe gegen Vorlage von PA/Reisepass , sowie des deutschen Fischereischeins
Preise: 350,00 Kc/Tag
700,00 Kc/2Tage
1000,00 Kc/1 Woche
1500,00 Kc/2 Wochen
2500,00 Kc/1 Monat
4000,00 Kc/1Jahr
Preise gelten für alle Nichtsalmonidengewässer in Tschechien in diesen Zeiträumen .(Umtauschkurs steht oben)
Der See ist gerade in Zeltplatznähen extrem überangelt und Ihr müßt Euch die Fische hart erarbeiten .Dann sind aber gute bis sehr gute Fänge möglich.Letzte Woche z.B. hatte ein einheimischer Camper von "Spalenka" einen Hecht von 1,22 m - was allerdings eher eine Ausnahme ist.
#6Uwe


----------



## frony (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Die beste - komfortable und günstige Unterkunft mit Angebot der Booten und Motorbooten bietet Oldrich Vala im Dorf Chrast...Kontakt: *www.valuvdvur.cz*


----------



## eiche64 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo,Leute!

Ich kann Frony nur zustimmen. Oldrich Vala ist die Topadresse am Orlikstausee. Ich kenne Oldrich nunmehr fast zwanzig Jahre,es gab nie Probleme mit den Unterkünften. Weder im Bungalowdorf ,was es leider seit diesem Frühjahr nicht mehr gibt und auch nicht bei ihm zu Hause in den Ferienwohnungen.Wenn ich da an einen Ferienhausvermieter
(Doppelname) aus Deutschland denke , graut es mich heute noch.|gr: Bei Oldrich hat immer alles gepaßt.
Wir fahren jedes Jahr min. einmal dorthin,sind für uns nur 2,5-3h Fahrt. Anglerisch gesehen ist der Stausee natürlich auch ersteSahne. Allerdings ist er schwierig zu beangeln,da der Wasserspiegel erheblich schwanken kann.Wenn das Wasser aber zum stehen kommt,sind absolute Fänge möglich.
Wir haben in der langen Zeit die wir dort angeln viele Barsche,Zander,Hechte und Welse gefangen.Nebenher noch Karpfen,Rapfen,Bleie und sogar Forellen.
Ich kann das Gewässer nur wärmstens empfehlen.#6

Gruß Eiche64!

PS.: Ein Wort noch an frony, ich glaube ich weiß wer du bist.
       Wenn ich richtig vermute warst du 1991 noch ein kleines
       Mädchen als wir zum ersten Mal unten waren.
       Ich denke wir sehn uns Ende September.Fahren am 29.9.
       zu Oldrich.


----------



## Palembang (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

hi    hab mir nun alles mal durchgelesen aber ich vermisse fangergebnisse 2009 oder 2010.habe vor 2011 im sept. zwei wo. in chrast am orlik angelurlaub zu machen. wer kann mir das noch bissel schmackhaft machen?darf man dort nachts angeln?bin für alle tips dankbar!   bye


----------



## pilzaxel (5. September 2011)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

[erledigt


----------



## JerkerHH (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Guckt mal hier: 

http://zebco-europe.biz/stellenangebote.html

dann kann man viel in der CZ fischen  

Gruß


----------



## Syntac (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Moin, 

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand einigermaßen Zeitnahe Infos vom Orlik hat?
Wir sind Ende August oder Anfang September eine Woche vor Ort, ein Freund eines Bekannten eines Schwagers  hat dort ein Hausboot liegen. 

Des Weiteren ist m. Stand der Dinge, das ich a) einen staatlichen Fischereischein brauche (in CZ ausgestellt), und noch einen für das Gewässer, das ich befischen möchte. 

Ist das so noch aktuell?

http://www.czech-tourist.de/angeln.htm

Grüße und danke vorab! Harry


----------



## Big-Heisi (28. August 2013)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Also letztes Jahr war es noch so. Ich fahre auch wieder hin. Erste septemberwoche, juhuuuu


----------



## jogo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angel in Tschechien ORLIK Stausee*

Hallo,

im August oder September möchte ich gerne zusammen mit einem Kollegen den Orlik Stau befischen. 
Wie sieht das rechtlich in CZ aus da zwar ich die behördliche Angelberechtigung habe jedoch mein Kollege immer nur die behördliche Gastkarte zum Fischen erwirbt. 
In einigen Bundesländern kann man diese Gastkarte erwerben die dann eine bestimmte Zeit Gültigkeit hat.
Bei uns in Österreich ist das Fischereigesetz Landesrecht und kann somit in verschiedenen Punkten von den anderen Bundesländern abweichen. 

Gruß

Jo


----------

